# Vintage Shakespeare Arrows



## tirzabc (Apr 12, 2017)

Hello,

I have a question. My friend was cleaning out his father's garage after he passed away and found 6 boxes of Shakespeare Arrows. All have never been used or even removed from the original packaging. The years of storage has taken its toll on the packages as well as the fl-etchings, which are mostly natural feathers, but the arrow shaft and broad heads/target points are still in good condition.
My question is could someone tell me a value for these arrows? I can send photos if necessary.

Thanks for your help,
tirzabc


----------

